# Child releases liferaft - Thames passenger vessel



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I found this rather amusing video of Catamaran Cruisers passenger boat CHEVENING. The guide is being finished up as they come alongside Waterloo Pier on the River Thames when a child releases one of the liferafts! 

Just imagine what a nightmare this must have been... all because of the boy wondering to himself "What does this cord do" (Thumb) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g22ZXSMwVs


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I was working by a ship in the old Victoria Dock in Hull. A lorry had just delivered two inflatable liferafts to a nearby trawler which was in for a refit. The drivers put them on the quay and started to drive away. Two apprentice fitters thought it would be a hoot to tie the painters onto the trucks bumper. Bang! and up went the liferafts. They didn't it so funny when after an investigation they both were fired and lost their apprenticeships. A bit extreme perhaps but that's what happened.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Offshore Marine had a base in Mulgrave in Canada. I believe one of the shore staff was carrying a raft on the forklift when the painter caught, either on a wheel of on a fixed object. Bang and the raft was launched inside the warehouse. Dont know any outcome but these accidents do happen.

Don


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I was Master on a small coaster outward bound from the Thames, on the bridge on my own when somehow I caught the man overboard float on my jacket. The float went overboard and activated, Gravesend Reach was full of orange smoke, much, much more colourful than grey fog.

Regards Robert


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Robert Did you really catch it accidentally or did you have a devilish thought and wonder what they looked like in the water?

Don


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Don Matheson said:


> Robert Did you really catch it accidentally or did you have a devilish thought and wonder what they looked like in the water?
> 
> Don


Don
Caught it accidently, thats my story and I'M sticking to it, needless to say the Super was none too happy, but men when they get to the dizzy heights lose their sense of humour. (==D) (==D) (==D) 

Regards Robert


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

On the "Meadowbank" taking bunkers in (I think) Rotterdam and the bunker barges hose davit caught the man overboard float, fell into the gap between the barge and ourselves and started to smoke, deck Serang tried to push float underwater withb long pole, smoke got worse, got into accommodation, newly fitted smoke detectors.....

Glory days


----------



## Martyn (May 16, 2007)

How embarrassing! Bet they felt like they were at school again being sent to the headmasters office.


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

i was on the ventura in barcelona in june and they replaced three of the liferafts on the side of the ship whilst in port why would they do that on a new ship does anyone know ?


----------

